# E30 "clobers giants" at 2010 Cannonball One Lap of America!



## sab0276 (Mar 11, 2004)

*E30 "clobbers giants" at 2010 Cannonball One Lap of America!*

A 1990 E30 BMW 325is got 1st in Class and 4th Place Overall at the 2010 One Lap of America, beating the likes of a well driven Porsche GT3 RS, Porsche 997 Turbo, Ultima GTR, Corvette Z06's and ZR1, Ferrari F430, and a Viper!

Cool write-ups in MotorTrend:
*MotorTrend - 2010 One Lap of America: The Rise of the Giant-Killers at Mid-America*


> Yet there were four bewildering performances by newbie teams, aka "Lap Pups" as they're affectionately been dubbed. The highlights follow.
> *1990 BMW 325is *
> BMW is easily the most represented brand this year. The One Lap crew is using a fleet of 5 and 3 Series graciously provided by the BMW Performance School, and there's a small army of M-badged coupes and roadsters flooding the pits. The fastest one, though, is a 1990 325is. It's sitting comfy at 12th overall right now after two top ten finishes today.
> 
> ...


*MotorTrend - One Lap of America: Edging Towards the Home Stretch*


> Kevin Kreisa's BMW 325is continues its shockingly breakneck pace. Driver Anthony Magagnoli knows Mid-Ohio well, placing the 1990 3 Series third in the morning and fourth in the afternoon. The team is sixth in overall points, quite frankly competing in a way that a two-decade old car shouldn't.
> 
> Read more at: http://blogs.motortrend.com/6646019...ca-edging-towards-the-home-stretch/index.html


In addition to 1st in class and 4th place overerall, they also got Rookies of the Year Award, and BMW Marque Award.

You can read their full account of the event here with more MotorTrend and AutoBlog articles and detailed write-ups of each track event: 
*www.DTROneLap.com*

-Scott


----------

